# Sir William Luce



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

SIR WILLIAM LUCE 220 t/gross ,W.J.Yarrow & Sons ,Northwick Cheshire for Aden Port trust :when she was built in 1960 (From M.Ships W built1961.) She result in 1995 as the DHU YAZAN yemen flag ,i think scrapped beginnig 2000????.


----------

